# bush bashin rod



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

Lately i have been going to a lot of potential fishing spots, but haven't bothered about taking a rod. So im going to invest into a cheaper light spinning outfit to for fill these potential fishing areas. The rod is to between 1-3 or 2-4, around this weight. Also the rod must not be over $120, i have decided on a cheaper reel, a shimano sedonna, which i can get for a little $50. If anyone has opinions of a more efficent reel for this job please tell me 
thankkyou! :lol:


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

i went there yesterday! 
Im pretty sure they do a asaro combo, it was $200 with rod reel and line. Nearly bought it 

I was really there to find the mojiko rods, have you seen them around?


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

I use these for backpack hunting ( just incase i come across fishy spots ) mine has handles everything from mangrove jack to an 80cm barra . great as u dont have to look after them at all . dropped an esky on the tip once , didnt do a thing , now i keep it in the glove box incase im near some water to fish 



















great little rods. good for the yak too P.s they do spinning rods and fly rods too

Some footage of the casting ability of this little rod.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqGeYkaH ... e=youtu.be


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

billycurtis said:


> Lately i have been going to a lot of potential fishing spots, but haven't bothered about taking a rod. So im going to invest into a cheaper light spinning outfit to for fill these potential fishing areas. The rod is to between 1-3 or 2-4, around this weight. Also the rod must not be over $120, i have decided on a cheaper reel, a shimano sedonna, which i can get for a little $50. If anyone has opinions of a more efficent reel for this job please tell me
> thankkyou! :lol:


You can pick up a uglystick or silstar for just over $50. Would take a bit to damage one of these.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

If you just wanted a cheap stick that you wouldn't mind getting roughed up go to bcf and grab one of the shimano SSS rods. I think they go for 50-60 bucks. The new 3rd edition looks like it might suit your purpose. I have a couple of the 2nd edition rods and have had them for years with no problems. They are a bit soft at times but you get that for a cheap graphite composite. I've taken mine bushwalking a couple of times and they stand up to punishment quite well.

Failing that you could go just about any cheap fiberglass rod and it would take a beating.


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks for your replys,
i should have metioned that its going to be throwing around plastics and other lures the whole time!
but thanks ill take them all into consideration


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Gladiator Snakeskin Cape Yorker 1.2mtrs long. StevenM got me onto these for using in the yak. Would be great for bush bashing as well as you don't need much room to throw a cast out with them. Cheap as chips at around $70. I only use the baitcast versions but Steve has a spin one.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=7232


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

While the choices are limited, the 3 piece rods break down even smaller and will fit inside a backpack if that's a consideration.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Okuma makes a 6' 6"travel rod in 1-3 kg and four sections. Packs into a tube which would strap easily to a backpack. Got mine with a yearly subscription to fishing world magazine.

cheers


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks for all that, and i will probably grad a 6' rod in a 2 3 or 4 peices.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Check out the st croix range thy have a 6' 4 piece 2-3 kg model which is very nice off the rack
Also available as a blank for custom jobs. Capable of stopping 15lb pike and 15lb sea bass. See my earlier trip reports


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

One word.

Telescopic.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

just get an elcheapo Kmart Jarvis walker or "sport fisher" (which is rebadged JW) i use a cheap 2 piece 6footer that is always left in my ute for things like that ( not leaving the ugly sticks or penns in the ute to get damaged or stolen)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> just get an elcheapo Kmart Jarvis walker or "sport fisher" (which is rebadged JW) i use a cheap 2 piece 6footer that is always left in my ute for things like that ( not leaving the ugly sticks or penns in the ute to get damaged or stolen)


Watcha talkin' 'bout. That's my main rod!


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Ado said:


> shadowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > just get an elcheapo Kmart Jarvis walker or "sport fisher" (which is rebadged JW) i use a cheap 2 piece 6footer that is always left in my ute for things like that ( not leaving the ugly sticks or penns in the ute to get damaged or stolen)
> ...


(jetty and beach my mains are the cheapos and mellaluka, the penn and ugly sticks don't come out unless i am in the yak or a boat.
I am looking at getting a decent fly rod though


----------

